# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Emsisoft

## grobik

Компания *Emsisoft* объявила о обновлении линейки продуктов (антивируса *Emsisoft Anti-Malware*

и своего флагманского продукта *Emsisoft Internet Security* ) до версии *11*.

Графическая оболочка существенным изменениям не подверглась, а улучшения, большая часть из которых произошла «под капотом», 

призваны защищать компьютер пользователя от любых интернет-угроз.

Как *уже сообщалось* ранее, *Emsisoft Anti-Malware* и *Emsisoft Internet Security* , начиная с этой версии, не будут работать на операционных системах Windows *XP* и *Vista*.

*Улучшения и изменения*

Два автономных издания в одном инсталляторе: 32 и 64-битное приложения для Windows.Сканер поставляется с улучшенным обнаружением вредоносных программ, не содержащих файлы и находящихся исключительно в ОЗУ.Улучшена производительность движка очистки, когда запущены сторонние программы, интенсивно работающие с реестром.Улучшено поведенческое обнаружение программ-вымогателей и шифровальщиков.Добавлено обнаружение вредоносных программ-зомби, которые несанкционированно используют парсеры сценариев и хост-процессы для выполнения вредоносных действий.Добавлено обнаружение вредоносных программ, которые устанавливаются с использованием обфускации кода и других методов скрытия.Улучшено обнаружение зловредов, которые прописываются в автозагрузке системы.Реализован механизм самостоятельно принятия решений при обнаружении вредоносных вторжений и попыток эксплуатации уязвимостей.Уменьшено количество требуемых перезагрузок системы при обновлении ПО.Представлены новые сценарии обновлений для крупных предприятий, в которых требуется внутреннее тестировании совместимости перед развертыванием обновлений на рабочие станции.Небольшие улучшения пользовательского интерфейса и обработки ПО на основе предложений пользователей.Исправлена проблема отмены некорректных пользовательских разрешений.Улучшена работа сетевого экрана (в EIS).Улучшено добавление правил приложений.Улучшена обработка списка карантина.Исправлена ошибка подключений EIS к серверу обновлений в Windows 10.Исправлена проблема сохранения объектов, добавленных в белый список.Исправлена ошибка перманентного статуса обновления "Инициализация".

Windows 7, 8 , 10  (32 и 64) 
Минимум 1 Гб оперативной памяти

Пользователям 64-разрядных систем рекомендовано сохранив данные о лицензии и настройках, выполнить "чистую" установку нового пакета, предварительно удалив установленную 32-битную версию.

http://www.emsisoft.ru/ru/software/

http://www.emsisoft.com/en/software/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

